
Ask HN: Is the UX of a typical microwave oven optimized for 1 minute cook times? - ptwobrussell
It just seems that it can&#x27;t possibly be a coincidence that heating for 1 minute works so well for such a wide variety of food items. A great deal of thought must have gone into the power settings?
======
lutusp
Not really -- I suspect it's a coincidence. Consider that different microwaves
have different magnetrons with different power levels, kitchens have different
available line voltages, a big microwave in a modest kitchen is likely to drag
down the line voltage while running, and even the food put into the microwave
is likely to vary in its mass and density (for a given portion size). That's a
lot of uncontrolled variables.

It's likely that, if you cook the same thing every day, you may unconsciously
adjust the portion size to match up with your microwave's traits.

> A great deal of thought must have gone into the power settings?

Believe me, users are expected to decide which settings work for them.
Microwave power levels typically fall in the range between 600 and 1200 watts,
so obviously a power setting of 10 on the small unit should equal 5 on the
large one -- or, to put it a different way, one minute on the 600 watt unit
should equal 30 seconds on the large unit.

------
sqs
Other microwave tricks:

1) When using timed cook, it's often faster to repeat the same digit (e.g.,
2:22) than to type different digits (2:30). And it yields pretty much the same
result.

2) The "\+ 30 seconds" button usually will also _start_ the microwave if it's
off and set the timer for 30 seconds. (It's not just for adding time to an
existing timer.)

3) Turn off the beeping alarm. It's annoying. Most microwaves have an option
for this.

